# Timberdoodle rest



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

I got one of these. Can't make it work either.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

PM Zesty. He shoots them and loves them. Or call them. I think that is what Don did to get his blades perfect.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

whatever you find out share it , please .


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Bodoodle said to bend the fins up to make it work. Guess I will try that tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a diagram about how to bend them. Will try to remember to post later


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

cougarIIInow said:


> Bodoodle said to bend the fins up to make it work.


x 2. Bend the blades up.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a wonder ..if this or that will work ..tinkering..well ..what if the wiskers are removed for vane clearance..though wisker support will me unsupportive. or stiffer material.. ???


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

OHH shoot ..was posting this in the whisker bisket topic


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

Glad to see a thread about this rest as I have been thinking about buying one.
If I understand the descriptions on their website, the Timberdoodle II has adjustment built into the rest.
Looking at as many pictures as I can of the standard model, it doesn't look like it has the same adjustment options.
Too bad because they are a bit pricey.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is how I learned to bend the launcher arms. Until I did this, I had issues with my bare shafts (at the time shooting one cam). This tiny change made a difference. Someone out here sent this to me. I wish I could remember who it was to give them the credit.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I have one for sale


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

mitchell said:


> Here is how I learned to bend the launcher arms. Until I did this, I had issues with my bare shafts (at the time shooting one cam). This tiny change made a difference. Someone out here sent this to me. I wish I could remember who it was to give them the credit.


This is what I do to tune my Timber Doodle II rests and have the bare shaft hitting in the exact same spot as my fletched arrows. I do not use tape on the arms and if setup right have not wear on my feathers with a heavy helical twist. Best finger rest I have ever used in over 40 years of shooting. I use for both target and hunting.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

Which model? Looking for Timber Doodle IIs.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I just picked up a Timberdoodle II and I really like it.
A breeze to set up and arrow flight is good.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

How is the noise? Is it hunting quiet?


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I really don't notice any noise out of it. Drawing the arrow is dead quiet and release is only the usual noise of my bow. I have not put on the "tape" provided with the rest; but I did "flitz" the prongs to sort of polish them and add some "lubricity" if you will. It allowed me to shorten my arrows up a tad too, cutting arrow weight when and where I can.
I'm glad I bout the II version as I found its ability of adjustment was nice to have when centering everything up.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

I decided to not use this rest. I am just going to use the whisker biscuit. I listed my rest for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I have not yet tried a WB, but am really happy with the Timberdoodle II rests.
I have them on two bows now and will be adding a third soon


----------

